# Hp Unix:ignite Ux urgent



## ciscopixe (14 Mai 2006)

Bonsoir à tous,

je dois effectuer une opération prochainement, cela concerne ignite ux.
d'après les docs et le tutoriel, cela permet l'installation d'os sur plusieurs client à partir du serveur.
Mais mon opération consiste à retailler les FS systemes tels que /usr /var etc..sur plusieurs serveurs unix à la fois et en même des sauvegardes avant de lancer l'opération.

Peux-tu m'expliquer comment je fais :
je lance ignite.11 à prtir du serveur ignite ou bien, je reboot le serveur puis j'interromps le boot pour preciser ignite oui non
ensuite faire un make_net_recovery... ou make_tape_recovery_I_sync_...==>preparer des lecteurs de sauvegarde tel que DAT ou DLT.

Merci de m'éclairer à ce sujet?merci pour votre compréhension?
cordialement,

Ciscopixe


----------



## bompi (14 Mai 2006)

C'est pour OS X que tu fais ça ?


----------



## ciscopixe (14 Mai 2006)

c pour l'OS HP UX version 11


----------



## tatouille (14 Mai 2006)

ciscopixe a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> je dois effectuer une opération prochainement, cela concerne ignite ux.
> d'après les docs et le tutoriel, cela permet l'installation d'os sur plusieurs client à partir du serveur.
> ...


je peux te montrer 
mais pas faire ça sur un forum !!! ???????????? tu as déjà fais ça ? ou tu joues ?
c'est aller à cours sur a la connerie 

*//**je dois effectuer une opération prochainement*
si c'est un supérieur qui t'as demandé ça et que tu l'as jamais fait tu peux me l'envoyer ...

avant de faire ça a tu écrit tes procédures en cas d'echec de warning 
et les niveaux des warnings ?





->

http://docs.hp.com/en/IUX/


----------



## bompi (14 Mai 2006)

ciscopixe a dit:
			
		

> c pour l'OS HP UX version 11


C'est bien ce que j'avais cru comprendre.
Vous êtes sympa, les gars mais en même temps, comment dire ... 
Déjà avec les OS qui s'installent sur Mac il y a du travail, alors les autres ... Faut chercher un newsgroup ou forum dédié, à mon avis.


----------



## Bilbo (14 Mai 2006)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Vous êtes sympa, les gars mais en même temps, comment dire ...


Tu t'en sors à la perfection. 



À+


----------



## ciscopixe (14 Mai 2006)

tatouille a dit:
			
		

> je peux te montrer
> mais pas faire ça sur un forum !!! ???????????? tu as déjà fais ça ? ou tu joues ?
> c'est aller à cours sur a la connerie
> 
> ...


 
Bonsoir, je vous remercie pour votre aide.

en fait l truc, c'est retailler les fs systemes tels que /usr /stand /var de 5 serveurs.
Pour cela, ils veulent utiliser ignite ux avec une sauvegarde et restauration à la fin de l'operation.
J'ai regardé votre lien.Ce que je ne comprends pas, ça parle de ignite ave une install d'os à partir d'un serveur vers plusieurs clients.
Si vous m'aidez, donnez moi votre email et je vous donnerai le detail de la demande.
Surtout je veux connaitre en resume quels sont les commandes que je vais utiliser.

Merci de votre comprehension


----------



## tatouille (14 Mai 2006)

désolé pour ce genre d'intervention il faut faire appel au tatouille professionnel


----------



## ciscopixe (14 Mai 2006)

qui est tatouille professionnel et comment je fais pour le contacter?
quelqu'un peut m'aider


----------

